
Show HN: Modern Editor – text editor optimized for Windows 10 - quanglam2807
https://github.com/modern-editor/modern-editor
======
quanglam2807
I started this project about 2 weeks ago. It's built on ReactJS + WinJS +
WinRT APIs: no Electron, light-weight, optimized for Windows 10 and works on
PCs, tablets and mobiles. My plan is to make it an alternative for traditional
desktop text editors like Atom or VS Code on Surface or Lumia 950's Continuum.
Hope you guys like it and give me some feedback.

------
mrmondo
What makes it modern and optimised?

It just looks like a text editor with overly flat, square design which is
synonymous with Microsoft's current windows themes?

~~~
quanglam2807
Hi. Actually, I have the same feeling with you about Microsoft design
language: it's too flat and quite boring compared to Material Design. But it
also has some advantages: the three-point button allows users to expand the
menu and see the description of each icon button; it works better for mouse
and has better performance.

About the project, I build Modern Editor on Universal Windows Platform
([https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/apps/dn8946...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/apps/dn894631.aspx#introduction)), which is a replacement
for traditional desktop platform. Therefore, the app doesn't use NW.js or
Electron: much more lighter (2 MB at the moment compared to more than 30 MB of
Electron) and all the APIs are called directly through WinRT (aka. more
native), can work on phones + Continuum, PCs, tablets, IOT or even Xbox.

I hope this will answer your question.

